# Fujimi Spinner kit Figures!!!



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

ODG Studios will have these figures available at Cult's site in a week or so.
http://www.odgstudios.com/models.html
I just have them in primer. The production figures will be even nicer.
The mold plugs just snap off...very nice castings. Really the only mold remains is like onion skin. 
As for the sculpts.. See for yourself...

























Steve


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks like that'll work. 

Sure isn't a vehicle that one gets in and out of in a swift manner, huh?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Steve.
It has scissor doors..but after all the lights I have to install, I anin't messing with the doors..lol

The faces on the figures are amazing...I'll have 'em painted by Monday

Steve


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for posting these Steve! They look great. Any idea on cost?

Oh, and the required......"Giggity"!


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Nice looking figures. Now all you need to do is make a little fedora for Gaff that sits in the rear window.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The hat topic did come up...lol
There is really no room behind the figure for it.

Here are some pics of the figures with the canopy on:
it fits fine with no mods to the figures, but I did cut the pins off the seat as per the Paragrafix PE instructions.
































No info on price yet, you could ask Cult, I'll send ODG an e-mail..

Steve


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

What great figures for the spinner. They are very realistic both in the details and the poses. I really like the noodle bowl in Deckard's hand.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, me too, I'll add chopsticks from Fiber Optic strands after I paint.

Steve


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Very cool! I'm glad someone finally made them - great poses, too.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Fantastic sculpts- they really capture the characters well!



I do wish someone produces some non-hero figures that work for this kit and the sedan eventually


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Richard, in a week of so, I'll have some pics of figures that will make you grin...

Thanks Paul! I like the way the Deckard's figures legs are to the side away from the floor window

Steve


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I'm definitely interested in these....my only question is shouldn't Gaff's hands be inside a pair of those glove-controller things connected to the dash?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

He's changing the radio stations...Mambo Kings...

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've got some paint roughed in...

















it's ok to laugh, I'm not much of a figure painter, and they need a few more days work...
Here are some pics of the Spinner on ODG's base:
























Maybe they will do a pkg deal...

Steve


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Lookin good! Can't wait till these come out. I see you cut out the ovals behind the side windows. Watcha puttin in there buddy?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Those figures do a hella lot to really 'realify' the kit. Suddenly it's a real thing and not just some plastic. 

Looking good!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys! I just went back and edited the last pics(I got rid of the clothespin..lol)
Not sure what goes in the windows..but they need to be open.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Still dialing in the figures..enough for tonight...gotta make fried chicken...










Steve


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

ohh, wait now. It's bad ju-ju to leave your chopsticks stuck in the bowl/cup. Was that in the movie? I seem to recall Ford did all the other proper things like after breaking the 'fast food' cheapie sticks he stropped them against each other to remove burrs and slivers.

I know I know I know, so what big deal, but given both Blade Runner and any R. Scott production is about the details...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

He's still eating..it's in the film. I bet he put some M&Ms down the defroster vent too,..he was pissed

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Steve


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Steve H said:


> ohh, wait now. It's bad ju-ju to leave your chopsticks stuck in the bowl/cup.


 Yeah -- looks like funeral incense.



Steve H said:


> Was that in the movie? I seem to recall Ford did all the other proper things like after breaking the 'fast food' cheapie sticks he stropped them against each other to remove burrs and slivers.


 In some circles, that's bad manners.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Just got these pics from ODG:
Much nicer paint jobs...

























Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I just got word from ODG Studios.
The figures will be heading to Cult's shop beginning of next week.
Depending on how bad the FrankenStorm disrupts the east coast, he will have them by end of week or the next.

Steve


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That's good news! Bad news about the storm, hopefully everyone will be able to ride it out and be safe.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

thanks for the posts, steve -- i keep checking your online shop to see if they are up for order yet...i'll keep checking this week.


----------



## Helldogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Any news? I keep checking, but no info anywhere.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Dan from ODG just called yesterday.
Cult will post them for sale next week so wednesday or so.. Nov 21st or so...

Steve


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Steve, I was beginning to think these were dead. And cool, I'll have money too!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hee hee next week won't just be about turkey.

Steve


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Just found this assortment of BR figures on a japanese blog. They are in scale with the Medicom Spinner, but there's also standing Deckard and Gaff in 1/22:

http://nbagi.blog94.fc2.com/

Has Priss and Zhora, too, but no Rachel yet.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Wasn't aware of this guy and his work. Thanks
for the link!

Buc


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, he does great work. All the figures faces resemble the actors.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, ODG just called.. Cult has 'em! They are in stock... They aren't listed yet but he has, 'em... 

























Steve


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Good news Steve!!!!!


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

so, can we order today? tomorrow? been watching these posts for past month or so -- i really don't wanna miss out on these.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Dan said cult was really busy with the Enterprise release..that's why they aren't listed yet...if he's open tomomorrow,(Friday) I'd try calling... if they aren't on the site by then

Steve


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

thanks, steve

also, happy turkey


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Gobble, Gobble!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank You ! you too! I had fun (spent two days making all the stuff then was too tired to eat more than one platefull)....lol

Steve


----------



## dlbsyst (Jun 9, 2009)

I sent an e-mail to Steve at Culttvman and he said that he doesn't have them in stock yet.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That's a drag. He might be still messing with the high volume stuff.

Keep checking ODG said the shipment had arrived.
Black friday has got to be pretty chaotic At Cult's place.

Steve


----------



## dlbsyst (Jun 9, 2009)

Spinner figures are now in stock. I just ordered two sets at $24.95 a set. I think he has (8) sets left. Get them while you can.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yup! here is the link:
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Spinner-figures-124-from-ODG-Studios_p_2389.html


Steve


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've jumped in and bought myself a set as well. Now I guess I really should get MY spinner kit built.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well SOB, those went fast. They are out of stock.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Crap. Missed out.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hang on guys..I'll find you some more...

Steve


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

*Money.....burn..ing.....hole in.......pock..et.........aargghhhh!*


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, just got off the phone with ODG, he is shipping more so Cult will have some by Fri and then more next week....

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You gotta really tread water on this board to stay above the 3k trekkie stuff.

back in stock by Fri, more next week...

Steve


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Good news Steve. I got on the watch list at Cult so I'm sure I'll get a set. Fingers crossed! Us "_Bladers_" need to move as fast as those Trekkies!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I think I lucked out on bagging some from the first batch on account of my car being in for repair so I was using the train to get to work. I got the message they were in stock and managed to order them on my phone whilst America slept  ....if I'd been driving I'd have missed out.....


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

There will be more. The initial order was tiny..but more are in the workshop being created.
ODG is also doing figs for the Decker car and a different base too. (I'll post pics in a few)

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Pics are on the waaay

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is a pic of the base intended for the decker car...the figures will include bystanders and car figures..

The Spinner would look good on this base too










Steve


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice base. Look forward to seeing the new figures.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll have then in a day or two...pics that night.

Steve


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

just got the figures -- i notice that package says they only work with the Paragrafix upgrade interior -- why would that be? i have not built my kit yet, but it seems like they should fit the seats just fine without the Paragrafix upgrade...what am i missing?

understand that it's not that i think the Paragrafix is not cool -- i do, but i think i'm gonna simply build my model out of box, but i like to have figures inside.

if someone knows, please post. if no one chimes in, i'll be sure to let everyone know once i get my build going to see why the figs wouldn't work just fine in an out-of-the-box build up of the spinner.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The only thing I could think of would be the foot wells on the stock kit maybe?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

robiwon said:


> The only thing I could think of would be the foot wells on the stock kit maybe?


That's probably the reason.

OK with me. I plan on doing surgery on my stock kit anyway and put in the foot wells and the light wells at the back/top of the seats using plastic card.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The fujimi kit's foot wells _*were*_ too shallow.
I can't tell you how much different because I used The Paragraphix kit..the fujimi kit is flawed in several ways (see my spinner build at):
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=372967&page=5
from post # 65 on.

The little guys will only need you to thin out the bottom of the feet (I think), but if you want to do this kit the right way, I'd grab the PE set.

I hope this helps!

Steve


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

thanks -- i was gonna get the para upgrade and light it etc etc, but this starts to exceed my abilities, budget and patience -- but know i am jealous of those who have the skills to do it up 100% accurate AND light it on top of that.

i looked at mini battery-operated lights, but after careful scrutiny, i don't think i'd be happy with that approach.

i'm content with figs and out of box build...but i will continue to watch your build/light thread with great interest.

i have a Black Pearl pirate ship 40% complete begging me to finish the rigging that's been sitting in dry dock for almost a year and i have deckard's sedan coming...my hobby time is somewhat limited, so to get the kits open and painted up and put on my shelf is, in and of itself, a small miracle.

anyways, thanks for the tips -- i'm sure it won't be too hard to modify seats or figures enough to get them sitting pretty inside spinner once i have it done. i'll post pics when it's finished -- hopefully in a week or two.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Don't be worried about the PE set for this kit(skilwise).. Paul at Paragraphix uses a robust brass in this kit that is easy to use, and his templates for removing the kit plastic are almost foolproof (ask me how I know..lol)

Lighting this thing takes some thought.. Fujimi didn't design the kit with extensive lighting in mind..and it's the size of an average model car.. _*I'm still trying to cram 53 lights in the thing... *_

Steve


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, tries your patiance a little bit doesn't it? Fifty three LEDs huh? Mine is going to be a lot easier, I'm only adding 47, at last count! :drunk:

Any idea when we might see more seated figures Steve?


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Just think about what a nice christmas tree ornament a fully lit Spinner would make.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

ODG Said the new figures were on the way here.. checked the mal today..not yet.

I agree the lighted Spinner will be like a spun sugar candy ornament...

And about twice as fragile...lol

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Just got the word last night. Cult will let you guys know when the stuff he sells is ready to sell... so, this thread won't be a source of info any longer...sorry guys... 

_I've been selling cars all my life..this is the first time I got MF'd for helping to sell too much stuff...lol_ 


Steve


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Hmmm.....


----------

